# Saltdogg Vbox controller error code?



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Guys, I know there has been alot of issues with the saltdoggs and the black digital controllers. I went to check my stuff before our supposed storm that never was last week. When powered on, spinner and vibrator work correctly, but auger just shows an e code.

Called buyers because I was exactly one week out of warranty and they said no problem, Jim at ESI where I purchased would help me get a replacement. Of course I got billed for it in the meantime, only to receive the replacement today and still the same problem with the new controller.

I verified auger works by wiring a 12 volt source to it and it works. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

jdilliplane1;1529199 said:


> Guys, I know there has been alot of issues with the saltdoggs and the black digital controllers. I went to check my stuff before our supposed storm that never was last week. When powered on, spinner and vibrator work correctly, but auger just shows an e code.
> 
> Called buyers because I was exactly one week out of warranty and they said no problem, Jim at ESI where I purchased would help me get a replacement. Of course I got billed for it in the meantime, only to receive the replacement today and still the same problem with the new controller.
> 
> I verified auger works by wiring a 12 volt source to it and it works. Anyone have any ideas?


I would start at the 4 wired connectors plug.I had issues with that from day one when new.I should have posted my fix awhile ago.I cut those POS connectors off and installed male and female AC plugs meant for 220 V.With the great holding hardware inside these units for the 10 gauge wire,I have complete confidence that now I'm getting a full connection on the auger and vibrator circuits.I'm going to change out the spinner plug soon with an Andersen 2 wire job.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Im going to toss my question on here while you have the attention.


My auger and spinner works but the vibrator doesnt come on. The switch on the controller doesnt even light up so im thinking its not getting power back to it. Any ideas? can i pull the controller apart and replace a switch?


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

*spreader*

any pics by chance of your setup? if you dont know how to post them I can give you my email or phone if you can send them that way.

I'm gonna be really pissed if I'm chasing electrical shorts all over the place considering all my stuff was dialectic greased and put away at the end of the season last year. And I only ran like 10 tons through it.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

If you have the black digital box,there's fuses inside it.Check that out first.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

jdilliplane1;1529464 said:


> any pics by chance of your setup? if you dont know how to post them I can give you my email or phone if you can send them that way.
> 
> I'm gonna be really pissed if I'm chasing electrical shorts all over the place considering all my stuff was dialectic greased and put away at the end of the season last year. And I only ran like 10 tons through it.


I wouldn't mind sending you a pic but you won't see much as I wrapped the connectors thoroughly in black electric tape.Any electrical supply yard will set you up correctly if you mention what I said.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

i have the black digital, i will pull it apart tomorrow. I know i have 3 fuses out side the controller and more in it?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I remember my original one had 4-5 fuses inside.If you have one of the newer,supposedly better controllers,I have no idea.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

On my end, already pulled it apart and checked the fuses. Wasn't the issue at least in my case


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

If it's a replacement controller, and you've got the same problem, then it's not the controller - it's either the harness or the motor. If the motor is running with direct power, than it's likely not the motor.

Did you run the auger from a battery THROUGH the harness? That's the next step.

Several things can happen to a harness - opens and shorts are easy to find with a multimeter


Completely disconnect the harness (both ends).
Check continuity between the pins on the motor connectors (you should have none - your meter should be read HI/INF/whatever it does to show no continuity)
Check resistance between the controller and motor end of the harness on each wire - it should be less than .2-.3 Ohms (max) - if it's higher than that you're developing a problem. Bear in mind that V=I*R - so .3 Ohms is robbing 3.6-4.0V. As that goes up, it just gets worse and will fault the controller.

A lot of de-icers being used now can cause massive corrosion in electrical systems. I've seen harnesses with black wires reaching a few feet into the insulation behind the connector. In this case, you've added resistance to your harness and the controller is detecting that.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

any idea for my problems with the vibrator not working and the switch not lighting up for it? all fuses are good.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

*electrical*

Thanks scott, of course I already sent my controllers back to Jim at ESI for him to check them out. Can you tell me how to hook up battery power on the plug side to power the auger without shorting anything out. Electrical isnt really my forte, but I dont really have the cash or time to be without my truck.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

newhere;1530247 said:


> any idea for my problems with the vibrator not working and the switch not lighting up for it? all fuses are good.


That does sound like a bad switch. The vib switch is 3021616 - your dealer can get them easily.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

jdilliplane1;1530394 said:


> Thanks scott, of course I already sent my controllers back to Jim at ESI for him to check them out. Can you tell me how to hook up battery power on the plug side to power the auger without shorting anything out. Electrical isnt really my forte, but I dont really have the cash or time to be without my truck.


Yes, I'm expecting them back here for testing soon.

The RED and GREEN wires are the auger wires - RED is positive, GREEN is negative. If you hook it up backwards (without the controller) , it will just run backwards - no damage done.

RED - AUGER +
GREEN - AUGER -
BLACK - VIB -
GRAY - VIB +
YELLOW - SPINNER +
BLUE - SPINNER -
BROWN - LIGHT +


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

*spreader*

you wouldn't happen to have a diagram of the plug and which wires are orientated where so i dont cross something and break something that isnt broke currently. I just would like to know which blades in the plug correspond to the auger wires. I'm gonna crawl under the truck tomorrow and see if I can find anything that looks frayed to me in the meantime.


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

jdilliplane1;1531111 said:


> you wouldn't happen to have a diagram of the plug and which wires are orientated where so i dont cross something and break something that isnt broke currently. I just would like to know which blades in the plug correspond to the auger wires. I'm gonna crawl under the truck tomorrow and see if i can find anything that looks frayed to me in the meantime.


a-brown - light + 
b-red - auger +
c-green - auger -
d-black - vib -
e-gray - vib +
f-yellow - spinner +
g-blue - spinner -

looking into the face of the harness - with the controller disconnected - the notches on the top (see the picture)

vib+ vib-
spin+ light+ auger-
spin- auger+


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Of course it's raining all weekend, gonna have to wait till weather breaks for now.


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Spreader*

Figured I would give everyone the heads up on how this played out. Just got into today with being busy with everything lately. I basically hooked up my controller that I received back from Jim at ESI who was great by the way and still got an e code. I traced the harness and didn't find any frayed wires as I basically pulled down the whole harness from the frame. I then got a test light with the piercing end and poked a few times to get power and the error code came off and auger started working correctly.

Anyone have any ideas, i was thinking maybe when I moved the harness that fixed it because the shop I had install it this year had it folded over itself maybe kinking a wire?


----------

